# Rolls Royce, Bentley, Maybach, Aston Martin, Jaguar



## xchox (Jan 28, 2006)

Which of the five would you rather have?
Rolls Royce, Bentley, Maybach, Aston Martin, or Jaguar?
And no I am not Crazy... I understand a Jaguar is an economy car beside a Rolls. Just curious as to what people on this site would rather have!

I would personally take a Drophead Coupe!
EDIT: Feel free to say Bugatti if you would take one of those I however don't consider it in the same class as the forementioned vehicles.
And if you would like to say an other luxury brand such as Cadillac then by all means

















_Modified by xchox at 9:44 AM 6-17-2007_


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Rolls Royce, Bentley, Maybach, Aston Martin, Jaguar (xchox)*

A Phaeton of course, Duh!


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Rolls Royce, Bentley, Maybach, Aston Martin, Jaguar (bobm)*

I agree on the Phaeton but could tolerate a Bentley Flying Spur since the Phaeton is no longer imported! Of course you could twist my arm for an S65.....


----------



## R8ordered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Rolls Royce, Bentley, Maybach, Aston Martin, Jaguar (bobm)*

I strongly agree.
And two Phaetons if possible, a W12 4 seater for personal use and a V8 5 seater for business.
Glad to see you too have two Phaetons.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quattroplay (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Rolls Royce, Bentley, Maybach, Aston Martin, Jaguar (xchox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xchox* »_Which of the five would you rather have?
Rolls Royce, Bentley, Maybach, Aston Martin, or Jaguar?
And no I am not Crazy... I understand a Jaguar is an economy car beside a Rolls. Just curious as to what people on this site would rather have!

I would personally take a Drophead Coupe!
EDIT: Feel free to say Bugatti if you would take one of those I 
however don't consider it in the same class as the forementioned vehicles.
And if you would like to say an other luxury brand such as Cadillac then by all means
















_Modified by xchox at 9:44 AM 6-17-2007_


Jaguar doesn't belong in this class. It can barely compete against Audi, BMW, and Mercedes-Benz. Sadly, even pathetic Lexus has surpassed it in recent years in image. Jaguar is becoming irrelevant and that is sad. Jaguar created the 12 -cylinder luxury category in the 70s. The XJ12L was a beautiful sedan. My father had one, and I still wish he had kept it.


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: Rolls Royce, Bentley, Maybach, Aston Martin, Jaguar (Quattroplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattroplay* »_

Jaguar doesn't belong in this class. It can barely compete against Audi, BMW, and Mercedes-Benz. Sadly, even pathetic Lexus has surpassed it in recent years in image. Jaguar is becoming irrelevant and that is sad. Jaguar created the 12 -cylinder luxury category in the 70s. The XJ12L was a beautiful sedan. My father had one, and I still wish he had kept it. 

I wouldnt go that far. The new XKR's are a pretty fun and impressive powerplant. Having driven many XK's and XKR's they deffinetly stir up a little demon in you. More so then the Rolls. The rolls seems more out of place then the jag in my opinion.
The rolls get up and go yes but I wouuldnt attack the same kind of roads with the same vigor as I would with the rest of the above mentioned cars.


----------



## TDIChris (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Rolls Royce, Bentley, Maybach, Aston Martin, Jaguar (xchox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xchox* »_Which of the five would you rather have?
Rolls Royce, Bentley, Maybach, Aston Martin, or Jaguar?


Ok, If we're talking about sedans, I think I'd get either a Bentley Arnage T, or Conti GT... The Maybach isn't much more than a S65..(which is awesome, but I rather save the money.
I'm looking forward to seeing the new Bentley Brooklands coupe...


----------



## PAULLLLLIN (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Rolls Royce, Bentley, Maybach, Aston Martin, Jaguar (TDIChris)*

Without a doubt I'd get a Bentley Continental GT and fit it out with some Kahn products







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NewportAutoCenter (Sep 12, 2007)

Bentley, hands down.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Rolls Royce, Bentley, Maybach, Aston Martin, Jaguar (xchox)*

Aston Martin Vanquish


----------



## I am rnds (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Rolls Royce, Bentley, Maybach, Aston Martin, Jaguar (reynolds9000)*

I would choose the Phantom. It is kinda kitsch, but unlike anything else. The Arnage would be my second choice followed by the MM57S.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Rolls Royce, Bentley, Maybach, Aston Martin, Jaguar (I am rnds)*

probobly a Bentley ...
























or RR








Lambo owns tho...


----------



## Smoky_Llama (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Rolls Royce, Bentley, Maybach, Aston Martin, Jaguar (TTurboNegro)*

v8 vantage.
imo the best looking car I have ever laid eyes on.


----------



## xchox (Jan 28, 2006)

Double R for me boys.


----------



## RI1643 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Rolls Royce, Bentley, Maybach, Aston Martin, Jaguar (bobm)*

Aston Martin


----------



## killroyjohanson (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Rolls Royce, Bentley, Maybach, Aston Martin, Jaguar (xchox)*

ya know i love the bentley GT and the Rolls Phantom and all the others but iv always had a thing for maybach you never see 'em. but if i was going a little cheaper id go with the maserati quatroporte. (also never see)


----------



## ballerhouse (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd do the drophead and probably have Platinum Motorsport do the customization- keeping the paint single tone. Not a big fan of the jag. The xk hardtop makes me claustrophibic. The roof is too low. The Aston Martin Vanquish customized would be next.


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Rolls Royce, Bentley, Maybach, Aston Martin, Jaguar (xchox)*

R.R


----------



## XS_GTI3 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Rolls Royce, Bentley, Maybach, Aston Martin, Jaguar (JBLAZEPRODUCTIONS)*

ummmm...
i'd take a cl65 over a conti gt. 
and as for sedan...i saw a full lorinser s class today. amazing. i wouldn't take the phantom unless i had a driver. jaguar doesn't belong in the category. they are on the verge of going belly up. im down with an audi s8.


----------



## markfiver (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Rolls Royce, Bentley, Maybach, Aston Martin, Jaguar (XS_GTI3)*

















case and point none of the above mentioned cars can hold a candle to the coolness of the dbs. possibly one of the most beautiful cars made today, and other than the db5 of old possibly one of the most beautiful of all time.


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Rolls Royce, Bentley, Maybach, Aston Martin, Jaguar (PAULLLLLIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULLLLLIN* »_ 









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks like my VR


----------



## VDubby18 (Oct 15, 2007)

Aston


----------



## Audifollow (Apr 23, 2005)

dbs #1 the Bentley gt #2 love the look of the DBS so sleek.


----------



## salcido23 (Feb 26, 2008)

probably an aston martin, but if i could i would choose this


----------



## salcido23 (Feb 26, 2008)

this...











_Modified by salcido23 at 12:17 AM 3-1-2008_


----------



## salcido23 (Feb 26, 2008)

or this baby!


----------

